# Fan Trouble



## Tino87 (Apr 20, 2006)

I've decided to install 2 80mm fans for my case which is a Rosewill TU-155. I was wonderin if any can give me any suggestions of a good fans that will fit in my Case


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm partial to panaflo fans, they are considered to be some of the best case fans... http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2541/fan-42/Panaflo_H1A_80mm_Fan_BX_w_RPM_Sensor.html?tl=g36c15s58


----------



## Tino87 (Apr 20, 2006)

With the panaflo fans, do i have to buy the connectors and the screws or do they all ready come. And would it fitt in my case. My Case is a Rosewill TU-155.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

You'll have to check your mobo and see if you need either a 2 pin, 3 pin or if you will be using a 4 pin molex connector. They come untailed so you can either make your own connector or purchase the one you need. If Your case requires an 80mm fan then just about any 80mm fan will fit, the Panaflo is a std size 80mm X 25mm fan, other panaflo 80mm fans will vary in cfm output. I listed the H1A because its a good compromise between high cfm and noise, other models produce higher cfm with a slightly higher noise (about 36db is the same level as most psu's). You will have to purchase the scrivets or screws to install the fan seperately as well


----------



## Tino87 (Apr 20, 2006)

k thanks


----------

